# Is Alfa AWUS036NHR (REALTEK RTL8188RU) suported?



## Noxy (Sep 8, 2011)

Is Alfa AWUS036NHR (REALTEK RTL8188RU)  suported? or will be suported in newer versions ? 10x


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 8, 2011)

This is a USB adapter, so topic moved to _Peripheral_ Hardware. 

urtw(4) looks close (RTL8187B/L), but there's no sign of RTL8188RU in FreeBSD 9 at least. Not sure if there's a way to get an XP driver working under ndis(4). Otherwise, ask on the mailing lists, e.g. freebsd-wireless.


----------



## butcher (Sep 9, 2011)

It is not supported. There is the urtwn driver in OpenBSD. But AFAIK, no one works on porting of it. Currently i am trying to port the rsu driver from OpenBSD, but because of lack of time the porting progressing slowly. To be sure what driver needed for your device, can you show the output of `usbconfig -d ugenX.Y dump_device_desc dump_all_config_desc`, where ugenX.Y is your wireless device.


----------



## Noxy (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't have the device. I want to use it with pfSense 2.1 based on FreeBSD 9.0.


----------



## badon (Aug 24, 2013)

Another vote! I also want to use it with pfSense, and PC-BSD. It has already been requested for PC-BSD in their forums: RTL8188RU wireless card. I thought interest in this might be weak, but it looks like it's scattered around with all the *BSD's and derivatives.


----------



## olivier (Oct 2, 2014)

Patch available on FreeBSD bugzilla


----------

